# Faro Airport transfer experience/recommendations?



## landmarkjohn (15 Apr 2009)

Hi, I am looking for recommendations regarding transfers. I am on the Friday 06:30 Ryanair from Shannon returning 09:30 from Faro a week later. We are staying in Albufira, especially wondering about reliability of shuttles to get me picked up at 05:30 for 07:00 at airport on return leg. Anyone had experience or recommendations? Thanks


----------



## twofor1 (15 Apr 2009)

I used this service last year from Faro Airport to Albuferia. No problems with them and very reasonably priced.

http://www.shuttledirect.com/en/php/airport_shuttle_direct.php


----------



## Concert (16 Apr 2009)

We holiday there all the time. Google faro airport and you will get a list of companies that do shuttle transfer, normally costs us about 60 euro return for four of us which i consider excellent value.


----------



## eireabu (16 Apr 2009)

There is a UK company called Travel Republic that do these transfers.
www.travelrepublic.co.uk

I got a quote of £22 sterling for a return shuttle bus for 2 people from Faro airport to Albufeira.


----------



## glynner (16 Apr 2009)

We use the service shuttledirect also and they are most reasonable and reliable, but i booked my mum only last week for a pick up at Faro and the driver gave her his card so if you travel there often its handy to get to know a local transfer,


----------



## Grizzly (16 Apr 2009)

We got a taxi from the airport to the train station in Faro, cost less than €10, local bus would have been €1 per head. From the train station we got the local train to Lagos costing about €6 that stops at Albufeira train station en route. I think that Albufeira itself is a bit of a distance from the train station though? The above price of £22 sterling *return* seems to good to be true. Is that per person?


----------



## joer (19 Apr 2009)

Does any one know roughly how much a taxi from Faro to Vilamoura would cost?.Or is there a Train or Bus.


----------



## Grizzly (20 Apr 2009)

joer said:


> Does any one know roughly how much a taxi from Faro to Vilamoura would cost?.Or is there a Train or Bus.


 
Have a look at the forum on Vilamoura on www.tripadvisor.com.


----------



## knealecat (20 Apr 2009)

why dont you hire a car for the week form the airport, then you have it for day trips out.


----------



## eireabu (20 Apr 2009)

The £22 sterling was the total return quote for both of us.
Eleven quid each for a return transfer is very good I would have thought


----------



## z101 (23 Apr 2009)

That transfer service above is great value and will drop you at the door be it hotel or apartment complex.


----------



## 007007 (23 Apr 2009)

we are going the same time flights but in June, thinking of hiring a car, only costs about EUR150 between the 4 if us, plus for day trips to Zoo Marine or Algarve shopping centre would save us some money rather than getting the bus..


----------



## bulho (8 Jun 2009)

hi
try www.algarvetransfersfaroairport.com reliable and cheap direct and private transfer.
many thanks
bulho


----------



## paddy26 (8 Jun 2009)

A word of advice. On the way back eat before you get to the airport as the food in the airport is very expensive and takes ages to get due to the queues


----------



## JJ1982 (15 Jun 2009)

I love the Algarve, was there twice last year.

Farotaxi offer an excellent service, if a bit on the expensive side. I have also used resorthoppa on two occasions with no problems, although I hear thats not always the case

Am going next wednesday again, woohoo!


----------



## Deas (12 Nov 2009)

Why not ask the Hotel if they provide transport.  I did and received a free transfer.


----------

